# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  D.L. di accompagnamento alla Finanziaria 2007: pubblicazione in G.U.

## vincenzo0

È stato pubblicato in G. U. n. 230 del 3.10.2006,  il Decreto Legge 3.10.2006, n. 262, con il quale il Governo ha elaborato le Disposizioni urgenti in materia tributaria e finanziaria. 
Lefficacia del nuovo testo normativo decorre da ieri (martedì 3 ottobre). È necessario ora attendere i 60 giorni, per la sua eventuale conversione in Legge, poiché il D.L. potrebbe subiremodifiche.

----------

